
Show HN: Inspect – DevTool to debug Safari and WebViews on iOS devices - auchenberg
https://inspect.dev/
======
nickphx
How is this showing anything? It's a landing page with an email capture form
and a 47 second video of the same screen shot.

~~~
ultrarunner
I was trying to figure out how it's different from inspecting from within
Safari on a Mac, but I don't see the answer there. I just tried and it works
fine over Wi-Fi as well. Maybe Windows support?

------
8K832d7tNmiQ
Any plan for Linux support in the future?

~~~
GranPC
Seconded. I've been working on a webapp that's meant to work on iOS and I
haven't figured out any way to debug it from my Linux machine, even with my
phone being jailbroken.

~~~
lights0123
Side note, if you just want to test with WebKit: GNOME Web (sudo apt install
epiphany) uses WebKit internally. It doesn't have a responsive design mode or
even a way to change the user agent, but it does have the exact same rendering
and JS engine.

~~~
GranPC
Thanks for the tip! I actually have Epiphany installed but I didn't think of
that at all.

------
andrethegiant
> With Inspect you don’t need an expensive Mac, all you need is a USB cable

> Inspect can debug your iOS devices over Wifi. It's time to let go off the
> cables.

Which is it? Also minor typo, "off" should be "of".

But looks great, congrats on launching. Excited to try it out!

------
charlieegan3
I was actually hoping this ran on iPad OS/iOS

I use [https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/inspect-
browser/id1203594958](https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/inspect-
browser/id1203594958) but would like a more fully featured environment. Not
sure if anyone has found a better developer browser for iPad?

------
egfx
I could see how this is useful. I indeed had to buy a Mac for the not so niche
use case of web testing in iOS. Interestingly it’s so easy to debug chrome on
iOS by just heading to chrome://inspect over http

------
untog
Does this use the existing iOS Chrome proxy or is it built from scratch?

[https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-
proxy](https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-proxy)

~~~
auchenberg
This is a new pure JavaScript implementation. No native dependencies. See more
on [https://inspect.dev/why](https://inspect.dev/why)

------
bonestamp2
Does it support websockets... as in, can I view/debug the data sent/received
on the websocket that the web app is using to connect to its backend?

------
prox
What are the advantages over the app web tools?

~~~
auchenberg
Hi! Kenneth, the creator here. Inspect have several advantages over Safari
Inspector. I've outlined them here:
[https://inspect.dev/why](https://inspect.dev/why)

------
rusinov
Video uses same music that Apple used in their recap video. Didn't like it,
not original.

------
ctraganos
Very excited for this, especially the screencast + debug over wifi features.

------
BigBalli
So this is a tool for people without a Mac?

------
mortenjust
Wifi debug!

